# IE7 not responding



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I hate IE. It has to be the most user unfriendly browser on the internet. I have dial-up that insists on using IE to open. When I click to close (as soon as it opens usually cause I hate it) I immediately get a not responding window. Did I mention I hate IE? It takes a while for it to finally go away. It does eventually, but seems to me I shouldn't immediately get a not responding every stinkin time I try to close it. By the way---Firefox works just fine. Wish net zero would use it to open so I could get rid of IE completely. Have I mentioned I hate IE?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your dialer can be configured to operate independently of your browsers. Alternatively, you can declare Firefox to be your default browser and bind your dialup connection to Firefox. 

You can configure your dialer operate independently of IE7 by clicking the Tools drop-down menu in IE7 and selecting Internet Options. Click on the Connections tab. Select the "Never dial a connection" radio button.

Once you make your dialer independent of the browsers it will be most convenient to place a shortcut to your dialup profile on your desktop. To do that, go to the Control Panel (classic view) and double-click Network Connections. Right-click on your default dialup profile and select Create Shortcut. The new shortcut will be placed on your desktop by default.

That said, the problems you are having with IE7 sound like a shortage of memory. It may be that you had sufficient memory for IE6, but IE7 may have pushed you over your limit. If that's the case you'll either need to roll-back to IE6 or install more memory.

What operating system are you running (XP, 2000, etc.), and how much memory do you have? You can view your memory by right-clicking on the My Computer icon and selecting Properties. The memory (RAM) will be listed on the General tab under Computer.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks, Nevada, for the reply. Already have the never dial a connection checked. Have an icon on the desktop. Running XP w/512 Mb ram. I have set the Firefox browser as default many many times. It always goes back to "whatever browser I am using" by itself. It went back to IE before I unchecked the box to "see if IE is default" all by itself. This can get frustrating. I think I need someone to look at this laptop that knows what they are looking at, obviously I don't


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I figured out the problem. I got rid of my Norton Internet Security and everything is moving soooo fast I almost can't keep up. IE closes right away when I click on the little x to close it. Only thing I need IE for is to pick up my net zero mail and I could use Microsoft Outlook if I just opened it up and clicked the receive button. All I get there is junk mail anyway, so I don't pick up mail there often.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenmommy said:


> I think I figured out the problem. I got rid of my Norton Internet Security and everything is moving soooo fast I almost can't keep up. IE closes right away when I click on the little x to close it. Only thing I need IE for is to pick up my net zero mail and I could use Microsoft Outlook if I just opened it up and clicked the receive button. All I get there is junk mail anyway, so I don't pick up mail there often.


I hate Norton products, probably as much as you hate Internet Explorer.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

This whole topic (outside of HT) is going to get interesting.

Especially as Vista and it's WPF laden .NET 3.0 requirements hit the streets.

This is only the beginning of a long and painful upgrade path folks - enjoy it!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MeanDean said:


> This whole topic (outside of HT) is going to get interesting.
> 
> Especially as Vista and it's WPF laden .NET 3.0 requirements hit the streets.
> 
> This is only the beginning of a long and painful upgrade path folks - enjoy it!


I saw .NET Framework 3.0 in the non-critical updates recently. I think it was like 50 megs, so I left it there. Actually I also had another reason; I use an application that specifically requires .Net Framework 2.0. I'm wondering, does 3.0 overwrite 2.0, or install separately?

Also, I tried Microsoft Defender last week. After working with it for an hour or so I uninstalled it. In addition to its stability problems, it's a whole lot more resource intensive that it should be.

If Microsoft can't do any better than they did with Defender, there will always be a need for after-market Windows applications.


----------

